# Thanksgiving Menu



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2010)

I know it's early, but I'm curious what's on your menu for the big day?
I'm having the meal here for the first time in almost 5 years. We will be having prime rib,and stuffing that I learned from a former member here. I use 4 loaves of bread cut into cubes,2 white and 2 wheat lots of butter and stock, poultry seasoning,sauted onion,celery and mushrooms. mashed garlic potatoes, gravey homemade pasta and gravy artichokes with garlic,parsley and evoo, the same for garbanzo's mashed sweet potatoes with butter, home made rolls,pumpkin pie,chocolate pie and for starters smoked shite fish either salad of dip on toasted bagels and an anti-pasto platter with peppers,olives,onions,rolled salami,prosciutto,mortadella and several cheeses
What are you planning?
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 3, 2010)

Turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce, baked sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, pumpkin soup, veggies ( not sure what yet), crescent rolls, apple and pumpkin pie.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Nov 3, 2010)

For me, I will try those recipe I got here in DC. Thanks for the post!


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 3, 2010)

it's looking like the bird will be a chicken, with some sort of sweet potatoes....and I have too many pecans in the freezer so will probably do a pecan pie....that's it so far..


----------



## msmofet (Nov 3, 2010)

Turkey
Stuffing/dressing
Mashed taters
Mashed sweet potato/acorn squash
Veggies TBDL
Gravy
Cranberry, Tangerine & pecan relish (uncooked)
Pumpkin and /or apple Pie
Stuffed mushrooms or stuffed artichokes
Thats a rough draft it may change later.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 3, 2010)

will have whatever my host serves, don't know who is having it this year. i quit cooking the meal a couple of years ago. it just was wearing me out to much to enjoy myself. will contribute whatever they ask for and will do some baking.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2010)

The apartments where I live is hosting a Thanksgiving Dinner for the residents on Tuesday so I don't plan anything special for Thursday.

I am hoping that sometime after Christmas I'll be able to buy a small, cheap turkey (and roasting pan) and cook it up along with a pan of simple dressing, just to stock the freezer with some turkey & stuffing.  I'm thinking my DN (dear neighbor) Margie would like to split one with me.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2010)

my eldest sis called me to coordinate thanksgiving dinner sat my parents' house this year. we don't want them to cook, so she'll probably go down to their house the night before and make the turkey.

i hope all of my other siblings realize that my/our parents don't have many of these left and decide to show up.

in either case, we'll probably make the dressing/stuffing, some sweet potato or baked squash dish, a potato dish, and dw's apple pie http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/lucys-chunkalicious-apple-pie-52798.html )

she also wants to make a pumpkin pie from scratch. it'll mean a lot to her as it will be made from pumpkins from our recently deceased neighbor's pumpkin patch. our neighbor was almost dw's second mom when she was growing up. their son offered to let us pick a few of the last crop of her sugar pumpkins.


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2010)

Buckytom, I'm sorry to hear about your neighbor! Do you have one of those bag sealing things? Lucy can stew down the pumpkin and freeze a bunch so that you can remember your neighbor for a couple of years at feasts. (I know you're not supposed to leave stuff that long, but pumpkin in a sealed thing seems to last forever.)

The apple pie sounds amazing. So far, the menus sounds fantastic. yum!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2010)

Finely minced turkey
Mashed potatoes
Stuffing
Cranberry sauce
Pumpkin pie

Anything else soft and squishy I can think of that would go well with Thanksgiving Dinner.

But you can bet I TRY to eat some olives and pickles.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 6, 2010)

I am only responsible for an Appy this year.YAH!

I am thinking about pumpkin butter on top cream cheese served with wheat thins but it is probably a little too much like pumpkin pie.

Maybe a hot crab dip.I have not had one with this family yet.


----------



## luvs (Nov 8, 2010)

i figure my Mom & new-Dad'll be cooking; turkey, potoato, that kinda food; my new-Dad says 'make Le Corden Bleu food!' so i'll be making a few foods, hmmmm~


----------



## jabbur (Nov 8, 2010)

We're meeting at Dad's this year.  He's ordered a smoked turkey. My middle sister will go over and help him get it cooked.  The other 3 women will bring the sides and dessert.  I forget what the others are bringing but I'm responsible for 1 pumpkin pie and the stuffing.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok I am making my menu/recipe/shopping list and this is the tentive menu.
 But it can and probably will change between now and turkey day as people ummmmmmmmmmm add their opinions!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2010)

Alix said:


> Buckytom, I'm sorry to hear about your neighbor! Do you have one of those bag sealing things? Lucy can stew down the pumpkin and freeze a bunch so that you can remember your neighbor for a couple of years at feasts. (I know you're not supposed to leave stuff that long, but pumpkin in a sealed thing seems to last forever.)
> 
> The apple pie sounds amazing. So far, the menus sounds fantastic. yum!


 
thanks, alix. that's a great idea. i was just looking into those vacu-seal things.


wow, mofet. are you making all of that by yourself?


ok, i just found out that we are making the turkey, the stuffing/dressing, gravy, and an apple and a pumpkin pie. i decided to get a fresh turkey this year from here: Home 
i wonder if it will be any better than an injected, frozen one from the supermarket?

sis #1 and my mom are making savory green beans, broccoli rabe, mashed turnips, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, shrimp cocktail, and a pickles and olives platter. 

sis #2 hopefully will just show up with her kids. that'd be good enough. 

don't know where my brother is going, but it seems since his inlaws passed away, his wife isn't into a family thing anymore.  not that she was before, either. lovely, ice-in-their-veins pennsylvania germans, they are.  (sorry about the mini-rant)

sis's #3 and 4 are going to thier in-laws with their clans, i think.

now i have to figure out how to transport a blazing hot, 20 lb turkey for an hour and a half car ride down the parkway, along with the pies and stuffing, all while the gravy gets defatted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2010)

buckytom said:


> now i have to figure out how to transport a blazing hot, 20 lb turkey for an hour and a half car ride down the parkway, along with the pies and stuffing, all while the gravy gets defatted.


 
Covered turkey in pan, wrapped in a blanket you don't care about and sealed in an ice cooler.  Pack more towels, etc around so it won't budge and will help insulate.

Yes, I've carted TD to another town, in a blizzard...uphill...both ways.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks princess fee. 

i was just thinking of flipping it to rest breast side down on the rack, tenting with foil, then the towel wrap thing.

i think i'll also slightly undercook it so the carry over will stop around 150-160, then finish it in a very hot oven at mom and dad's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2010)

buckytom said:


> thanks princess fee.
> 
> i was just thinking of flipping it to rest breast side down on the rack, tenting with foil, then the towel wrap thing.
> 
> i think i'll also slightly undercook it so the carry over will stop around 150-160, then finish it in a very hot oven at mom and dad's.


 
You are welcome BuckyTom! I've also carted soups in the same way, I think I use my ice coolers as warmers more than I've ever used them to keep things cool.

And they are much easier to clean than upholstery.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2010)

lol, tell me about it. 

i cart 6 full sized trays of food into nyc every year for our christmas party. the trays of lasagnas, pasta primavera, and pulled pork travel well, but i have nice red stains on the back seat of my truck from the trays of sunday gravy sloshing about as i took the turns on the ramps off the george washington bridge at speed.

i won't even mention the time i forgot to secure a large bottle of kimchee in the back seat on the way home from a korean market, and when it slid, i heard the teeniest crack. kimchee juice for everyone!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2010)

buckytom said:


> lol, tell me about it.
> 
> i cart 6 full sized trays of food into nyc every year for our christmas party. the trays of lasagnas, pasta primavera, and pulled pork travel well, but i have nice red stains on the back seat of my truck from the trays of sunday gravy sloshing about as i took the turns on the ramps off the george washington bridge at speed.
> 
> i won't even mention the time i forgot to secure a large bottle of kimchee in the back seat on the way home from a korean market, and when it slid, i heard the teeniest crack. kimchee juice for everyone!!!


 
Smells like the lunchwagon just pulled up!!!  I had a brand new Ranger I christened within two weeks with turkey juice and grease.  We,ve had the Subaru for a couple ot months now...waiting to see what we spill first.  I know you are on your way to sleep now, BuckyTom, but have a good sleep anyway!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 9, 2010)

buckytom said:


> thanks, alix. that's a great idea. i was just looking into those vacu-seal things.
> 
> 
> wow, mofet. are you making all of that by yourself?
> ...


Yes Bucky well with a small amount of help and alot of complaining from my girl!!  She mostly fetches, washes and stirs between complaining!! BUT I am trying to teach her how to cook so she won't starve IF she ever moves out!! I have been told I am not allowed to die!! LOL

Seriously thats not much work. Most can be prepped/ pre-cooked ahead of time: stuffing can be made the night before (I don't use eggs so no danger there) and store in a zip bag. I prefer making it the night before if I am stuffing the bird so it is cold and I don't burn myself stuffing. But last few times I just make the stuffing and serve it right away no bird no bake and we love it like that. The mushroom stuffing can be made day ahead also. The cranberry/tangerine relish is uncooked and taste MUCH better if made 2 days in advance so it can meld. The veggies get cleaned and prepped and place in ZipLok Zip N Steam bags ready to pop in the microwave (veggies come out great in the steam bags), steam and mash the sweets and acorn ahead of time and placed in oven to heat through while baked sweets are in the oven, white taters peeled, cut placed in salted water first thing in morning and brought to a boil and turned off about an hour before needed and brought up to heat before mashing, pies the night before then cooled and put in the car if it is cold enough outside to use the car as a fridge till dessert!! LOL Gravy also can be prepped ahead and turkey juices added at the last minute and thickened. Whip the cream, brew the coffee and dessert is served!! And SNAP its done!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks, princess fee. 


mofet, that's a good idea about using the car if it's cold enough. out.

last year in december, i had to keep trays of sunday gravy cold for a few hours while the lasagnas baked, so i put them out on the table in the back yard. after a while, dw asked me where i put them having not found them in the fridge (she was raiding my meatballs for a snack). when i told her, she reminded me that we have 3 outdoor cats that live in our yard, and they might expect that the food was for them. 

i rushed out just in time, and ended up putting them in the covered bed in my truck.

umm, the trays i meant. not the cats, lol.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 10, 2010)

buckytom said:


> thanks, princess fee.
> 
> 
> mofet, that's a good idea about using the car if it's cold enough. out.
> ...


Thanks Bucky!! 


UMMMMMMMMMMMM I won't reply!! LOL


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's my tentative menu subject to revision.  

Good Eats Roast Turkey
Gravy
Traditional Sage Stuffing
Rice Pilaf
Creamed Onions
Cranberry Sauce with Orange and Nuts
Roasted Butternut Squash with Roasted Garlic and Brown Sugar
As Yet Undecided Green Vegetable
Pecan Pie
Apple Pie
Vanilla Ice Cream
Apple Cider
Maalox


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be cooking for my 40-something son & wife, who have been trying to eat more healthful foods, mostly successfully, having dropped several pounds over the summer.  So, besides turkey and dessert - gotta have dessert , I'm searching for what passes as healthful for replacements -- they've nixed potatoes, gravy, dressing so far.  Doesn't leave much of the traditional things.  DIL is a self-described picky eater and has turned down brussels sprouts.  She does like spinach, so maybe a spinach casserole is in the game.  Questions:  what delicious, low-cal veggies can I cook?  Should I get tough with them and tell them we'll be having mashed potatoes?  Maybe cut down on the butter & whip them with broth?  The potatoes, not the kids.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2010)

Good grief Ms.  How many people are you feeding?


My living family is small, and my grown sons must do their "outlaw" thing this Thanksgiving.  That's ok though, cuz I get them for Christmas, and that's much more important to me. 

Hubby and I went out to eat at a restaurant last year and I sure don't want to do that again!  We will be cooking a nice dinner of Thanksgiving for just ourselves this year, and I'm looking forward to it. 

I'm doing a turkey roast, because I don't want to mess with a big ole bird.
Husband has requested an *abundance* of my dressing he loves so much.
Homemade simple cranberry sauce
Mashed taters and giblet gravy.  Anyone care to donate me their giblets?
Green beans cooked in bacon and onion
Overnight green salad
Rolls and butter
Dessert will be Mountian Dew apple dumplings

A nice bottle of Chardonnay.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 10, 2010)

The only thing set in stone right now is...

Smoked Duck and Andouille Gumbo......
Corn Bread dressing.........
Puck-A-Nut Pie.......


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm cooking my first Thanksgiving ever and I will be cooking for 7 people.  So far, this is the planned menu:

Turkey 
Grilled steaks (my boyfriend won't eat turkey)
green bean casserole
baked corn casserole
stuffing
Baked Yams with marshmellow topping
Cucumber salad
Penna ala Vodka 
homemade flat dumplings (recipe anyone?)
Cresent rolls

For dessert:

Pumpkin Pie
Cheesecake
Pumpkin Fudge
Chocolate Peanut Butter Fudge

For appetizers/snacks throughout the day before the actual dinner:

7 layer Dip
Veggie Platter
Cheese and crackers platter
Chips & Salsa


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> I'll be cooking for my 40-something son & wife, who have been trying to eat more healthful foods, mostly successfully, having dropped several pounds over the summer.  So, besides turkey and dessert - gotta have dessert , I'm searching for what passes as healthful for replacements -- they've nixed potatoes, gravy, dressing so far.  Doesn't leave much of the traditional things.  DIL is a self-described picky eater and has turned down brussels sprouts.  She does like spinach, so maybe a spinach casserole is in the game.  Questions:  what delicious, low-cal veggies can I cook?  Should I get tough with them and tell them we'll be having mashed potatoes?  Maybe cut down on the butter & whip them with broth?  The potatoes, not the kids.


I belive you  need to fix the things you love most, Adults on healthy diets need to control themselves. Not making  somthing you adore only makes you unhappy. Tell your family as I do here it is take it or leave it. They have learned to take a taste here and there.I also make sure to do several dishes for those who need to and want to watch waistlines.
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (Nov 10, 2010)

kadesma said:


> I belive you need to fix the things you love most, Adults on healthy diets need to control themselves. Not making somthing you adore only makes you unhappy. Tell your family as I do here it is take it or leave it. They have learned to take a taste here and there.I also make sure to do several dishes for those who need to and want to watch waistlines.
> kadesma


 
i totally agree, they don't to eat the things they think are unhealthy. if they have the courage of their convictions, that is.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2010)

tin lizzie, 
it sounds like they're doing the low carb thing. if you really must, i'd try to meet them half way.

in order to make mashed spuds healthier, you could do a 50/50 of mashed cauliflower and potatoes. at least you get to have some starch.

as far as dressing goes (i hope you meant stuffing/dressing) you can always make it out of turkey sausage, whole wheat bread, and wild and brown rice.

for veggies: my sis makes a savory stringbean dish that's very good. it's just lightly steamed stringbeans, dressed in red wine vinegar, evoo, the herb savory, and s&p.

also, my norskie mom couldn't have a holiday without mashed turnips. just skip the butter at the end.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, folks.  Nice ideas, Bucky.  Think I'll fix a 'healthy' side, then plow ahead with the usual Thanksgiving dishes.  It is Thanksgiving, after all, isn't it?

I'm thinking about buying turkey pieces, thighs most likely, and a turkey breast -- since they cook for different times and there would still be bones for stock.  No dressing/stuffing then.  But my very favorite part of cooking Thanks giving dinner used to be picking the little crunchy pieces of Pepp. Farm herb dressing out of the juices around the roasted turkey.  Yum yum.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 11, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks a lot, folks.  Nice ideas, Bucky.  Think I'll fix a 'healthy' side, then plow ahead with the usual Thanksgiving dishes.  It is Thanksgiving, after all, isn't it? QUOTE}
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE:  I'm thinking about buying turkey pieces, thighs most likely, and a turkey breast -- since they cook for different times and there would still be bones for stock.  No dressing/stuffing then.  But my very favorite part of cooking Thanks giving dinner used to be picking the little crunchy pieces of Pepp. Farm herb dressing out of the juices around the roasted turkey.  Yum yum.



Just make the stuffing in a pan.  I always make enough for the bird plus a panful.  Gotta have stuffing even if it's just for me.

I agree with your idea to make a side dish or two for them, but keep the  traditional dishes.  Just think, you'll have more leftover stuffing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay, finally an agreement:

Roasted Turkey breast
Stuffing
Gravy
Mashed Asparagus
Mashed Yukon Golds
Cranberry Sauce
Olive relish, Black and green Olives
Pumpkin Custard

It's just the two of us.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanksgiving calendar planner

https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=dGhhbmtzZ2l2aW5nLmJvbmFwcGV0aXRAZ21haWwuY29t&gsessionid=OK


----------



## babetoo (Nov 12, 2010)

i will have two thanksgivings this year. my granddaughter is having dinner on the day before. her so kids aren't going to be there on the thanksgiving day. i have a" free " turkey. the best kind. will roast and take. requested my sweet potato casserole. think i will make some pumpkin bars as well. 

my other granddaughter is have the real day dinner at her house. i am taking the green bean casserole (simple enough) found a recipe in a new appetizers magazine by  bgh. think i will make it. sounds refreshing to me. a tomato-mozzarella toss. it looks beautiful in the mag. who knows it maybe come a favorite.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 12, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, finally an agreement:
> 
> Roasted Turkey breast
> Stuffing
> ...



Hey PF.....why don't you come to our house?  Just the two of us too!!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 12, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Hey PF.....why don't you come to our house? Just the two of us too!!


 Why don't the both of you and your hubs come here. Just 4 of us here & 4 more would almost be like the family holidays I remember as a child but my girls have been deprived.


----------



## Livinit2thefullest (Nov 12, 2010)

Hope this isn't a silly question, but what is evoo?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2010)

Livinit2thefullest said:


> Hope this isn't a silly question, but what is evoo?


Extra virgin olive oil. 
kadesma


----------



## Livinit2thefullest (Nov 12, 2010)

DUH!!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Hey PF.....why don't you come to our house? Just the two of us too!!


 


msmofet said:


> Why don't the both of you and your hubs come here. Just 4 of us here & 4 more would almost be like the family holidays I remember as a child but my girls have been deprived.


 
I would love it!  Thank you so much for the invites, but I won't be good company.  I'm having oral surgery next week and odds are I won't be able to eat much and definitely not chew...that's why we have all gooshy food, I'm going to be mincing the turkey and stirring it into the gravy.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2010)

OUCH!


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 13, 2010)

Were planning on the usual meal.
Party platters, are a must haves. I'll make sure to have all sorts of fattening things in them.

Turkey
Mashed taters / gravy
Whipped up sweet potatoes
Brussel sprouts
Sage dressing stuffed in the bird
Dinner rolls
Cranberry sauce
Pumpkin and chocolate mouse pies

Nobody wants me working too much so I won't be setting the table up formal. Paper plates? I'm alright with that   It's just going to be us this year anyways. How did I get so lucky?  Dodged the In laws again.

Vacation for hubby starts Monday. This year were going to keep things simple so I don't stress out over a dinner menu, get the house even more tidy for guests. It's going to be nice. I'm looking forward to this one.

Munky.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Were planning on the usual meal.
> Party platters, are a must haves. I'll make sure to have all sorts of fattening things in them.
> 
> Turkey
> ...


Good for you honey. I was wondering Gil and I are having the meal here 14 of us, prime rib homemade pasta I conned Gil into making it I did th gravy good dishes girls are busy helping us anti pasto tray in other words we've lost it Have fun sweetie hope to see you again soon.;
cj


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2010)

Since I am flying in for the feast I only have to make the pumpkin crack when I get there.  I don't even know where the meal is being held yet - my two sisters were arguing about who HAD to have it.  Dang, I wish they would all just come here.  I love cooking for the masses, especially the masses I am related to!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 15, 2010)

mudbug said:


> Since I am flying in for the feast I only have to make the pumpkin crack when I get there. I don't even know where the meal is being held yet - my two sisters were arguing about who HAD to have it. Dang, I wish they would all just come here. I love cooking for the masses, especially the masses I am related to!


 I'm afraid to ask but .................... what is pumpkin crack?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 15, 2010)

WHOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!! I scored turkey wings!! I can make turkey stock!! I can't always find just turkey wings in packages.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2010)

msmofet said:


> I'm afraid to ask but .................... what is pumpkin crack?


 
nothing dangerous.  here you go, recycled from a post in another thread:

Thanks to crewsk for posting this way back when. Crewsk called it Pumpkin Crunch Cake but my family calls it Pumpkin Crack:

Layer1- 1(16oz.)can *pumpkin
*1(12oz.)can evaporated milk
3 eggs
3/4C. sugar
1/2tsp. cinnamon
Mix well & pour into 9x13 well greasd baking pan.

Layer2- Sprinkle 1 box(dry)butter recipe *cake* mix over layer#1.

Layer3- Melt 1 1/2 sticks butter or margarine, pour evenly over *cake* mix.

Layer4- Top with 1 1/2C. chopped pecans.
Bake at 350 deg. for 1 hour. Cool completely.

Layer5- 2C. powdered sugar
8oz. cream cheese, softened
8oz. cool whip, thawed
Mix well & spread on cooled *cake*. Keep refrigerated. Eat & enjoy.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

mudbug said:


> nothing dangerous.  here you go, recycled from a post in another thread:
> 
> Thanks to crewsk for posting this way back when. Crewsk called it Pumpkin Crunch Cake but my family calls it Pumpkin Crack:
> 
> ...


Hey Bug so good to see you . have a wonderful Turky day. I hope you know we miss you.
kades


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 15, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Good for you honey. I was wondering Gil and I are having the meal here 14 of us, prime rib homemade pasta I conned Gil into making it I did th gravy good dishes girls are busy helping us anti pasto tray in other words we've lost it Have fun sweetie hope to see you again soon.;
> cj



14? WOW! That's 14 very lucky people. Sounds like it's going to a fantastic dinner. Hope you enjoy every minute of it 

I can't wait for the day to get here already. It's been requested that I make again this year Goodweeds pie crusts, "square pumpkin pie" just like last year. I can't say no to that. Both boys really enjoyed helping Mom make it when I couldn't. It's tradition now. I'm thankful just to be home with all of them.

Have a great holiday Kades 

Munky.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would love it!  Thank you so much for the invites, but I won't be good company.  I'm having oral surgery next week and odds are I won't be able to eat much and definitely not chew...that's why we have all gooshy food, I'm going to be mincing the turkey and stirring it into the gravy.



Aww, (((PF))).  Owie!!  I was going to bring up the thing about "mashed asparagus" on your menu. 
Now I get it. 

I'd *love* to come to your house Ms, and sample your wonderful cooking.....but it seems plans have changed now.
Older son's plans with the "outlaws" fell through, so he and his brood will be coming here, or hubby and I will be going there.  I hope we will be going there, as he does the *most* delicious turkey I've ever tasted.
He injects it with Cajun marinade, and cooks it on the charcoal Webber.
He's done deep fried turkeys but *nothing* beats his Cajun Webber Turkey. 
He has a special metal "collar" that sits on top of the Webber, and the lid goes on top of that, so he can do a 20 lb. turkey with that setup.  It's really bar none, the best turkey *ever*!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Aww, (((PF))). Owie!! I was going to bring up the thing about "mashed asparagus" on your menu.
> Now I get it.


 
Teeth were done this morning, not doing too bad, but the all liquid diet is a bit yucky.  Time for more tylenol!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Teeth were done this morning, not doing too bad, but the all liquid diet is a bit yucky.  Time for more tylenol!!


Hope you're ok 
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Hope you're ok
> kades


 
I'm just fine Kades, thank you!  Even got some Mod work done.  I'm not as befuddled by pain meds and hypnotics as I thought I might be.  I'm practicing talking with the dentures in...I sound funny!


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, finally an agreement:
> 
> Roasted Turkey breast
> Stuffing
> ...




I have never heard of Mashed Asparagus before. How do you fix it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> I have never heard of Mashed Asparagus before. How do you fix it?


 
Steamed past the tender stage and pureed, to accomodate my new dentures I got today.  Otherwise, we would be having a whole turkey and the asparagus would be crisp tender.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanksgiving was in October for Canadians.

Last year I had two Thanksgivings. One with the in-laws in October. I did the turkey and my b-i-l complained that the breast wasn't dry enough!

Then I had Thanksgiving in November with my sister in a vegetarian restaurant! It was tasty, but I later realized that the fake turkey was probably made with soy and I'm not supposed to have more than teensy amounts of soy.

No big Thanksgiving tradition in my family. My parents were Scandinavian immigrants and totally unfamiliar with it. My mum did a good meal: turkey with a meat loaf stuffing, potatoes, gravy, veg, cranberry sauce, rolls. No pumpkin pie, because my entire family detests it, but there was some sort of tasty dessert. Sweet potatoes/ yams also not part of my mother's repertoire.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Steamed past the tender stage and pureed, to accomodate my new dentures I got today.  Otherwise, we would be having a whole turkey and the asparagus would be crisp tender.




Thank you for replying.

My son has to work 12 hours on Thanksgiving. By the time he gets off work at 6pm gets his children from their mothers and shows up it will probably be 7:30. So sense I am getting laid off on the 30th, we are just postponing until a later date.
On Thanksgiving day I will probably have my own recipe of (was chicken) Turkey and rice, Smells like Thanksgiving. Veggies with.

But on the postponed day:

Roast Turkey
Stuffed Ham
Stuffing regular/vegetarian (oldest granddaugher)
Gravy
Mashed russet potatoes
Sweet Potato Casserole with nut crumb topping
Green Beans with lemon pepper
Corn
Cranberry Sauce
Lion House Rolls

Pumpkin and Apple Crunch Pies


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 20, 2010)

Roasted Turkey
Sage Dressing
Oyster Dressing - some don't care for oysters so I make both
Chicken & Noodles
Mashed Potatoes
Gravy
Scalloped Corn
Buttered Brussel Sprouts
Sweet Potato Casserole - this will be a new addition (fingers crossed)
Dinner Rolls with a choice of topping Butter, Honey Butter or Strawberry Jam
Deviled Eggs 
Pennsylvania Dutch Pickled Eggs - this will be a new addition (fingers crossed)
Relish/Pickle Tray
Cranberry Sauce 
Pumpkin Pie
Chocolate Pie

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 20, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> My son has to work 12 hours on Thanksgiving. By the time he gets off work at 6pm gets his children from their mothers and shows up it will probably be 7:30. So sense I am getting laid off on the 30th, we are just postponing until a later date.
> On Thanksgiving day I will probably have my own recipe of (was chicken) Turkey and rice, Smells like Thanksgiving. Veggies with.
> ...


Change in plans. I am cooking on Thanksgiving.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 25, 2010)

Any interesting (but harmless) kitchen calamaties to report?  After Googling & researching on DC and dithering, using my fool-proof (ha) method, I managed to get the turkey fully cooked fully an hour early.  Drat.  But I just went ahead and sliced and refrigerated, then nuked when my guests arrived.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> Any interesting (but harmless) kitchen calamaties to report? After Googling & researching on DC and dithering, using my fool-proof (ha) method, I managed to get the turkey fully cooked fully an hour early. Drat. But I just went ahead and sliced and refrigerated, then nuked when my guests arrived.


 
No problems here, Shrek and I changed the menu a bit, just not up for a huge meal.  We'll see how it goes over the weekend when I have more time.  

Stuffing with turkey in it
Smashed potatoes
Gravy
Cranberry sauce

Pumpkin Pie later


----------



## babetoo (Nov 25, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> Any interesting (but harmless) kitchen calamaties to report? After Googling & researching on DC and dithering, using my fool-proof (ha) method, I managed to get the turkey fully cooked fully an hour early. Drat. But I just went ahead and sliced and refrigerated, then nuked when my guests arrived.


 

was making mushroom gratin and discovered i had no bread crumbs for the top. not to worry, had ritz crackers, made crumbs out of them. looks great, will see how it tastes in about an hour.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 25, 2010)

I decided at that last minute not to make the carrots. With the sprouts and green bean casserol we had more than enough sides.


----------



## niquejim (Nov 25, 2010)

Since my wife's family is all away this year we did a small Thanksgiving. Just a smoked turkey with an apple sage glaze, apple and sausage stuffing, mashed potatoes, smoked turkey gravy, cranberry sauce, candied butternut squash and pumpkin creme brulee(the brulee was wonderful)


----------



## msmofet (Nov 25, 2010)

I did my turkey unstuffed which was supposed to take 4 1/2 - 5 hours BUT I used convection roast and it was done in 3 hours!! No problem I usually let it rest for several hours before carving. This makes carving so much easier!!

Unstuffed turkey with herb butter (chopped fresh thyme & sage, salt and pepper & sprigs of fresh rosemary under the skin and rubbed on the outside of the skin with the herb butter, salt & ground peppercorns). Cavity is stuffed with sprigs of fresh rosemary, thyme & sage.








Thanksgiving Dinner

Cream cheese, green olive & walnut poppers






Cranberry, tangerine & pecan relish (made with Ideal white & brown sugar sub)






Carved Turkey






Dinner is served - Turkey, cold fresh string bean salad (sliced garlic, lemon juice, EVOO, sea salt & ground peppercorns), mashed acorn squash & sweet potato (Ideal brown sugar sub, sugar free maple syrup, cinnamon & butter), dressing/stuffing, mashed red & Yukon potatoes (butter, sour cream & fresh chives), sautéed mushrooms, buttered steamed Brussels sprouts, turkey gravy, cranberry, tangerine & pecan relish & olive poppers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2010)

babetoo said:


> was making mushroom gratin and discovered i had no bread crumbs for the top. not to worry, had ritz crackers, made crumbs out of them. looks great, will see how it tastes in about an hour.


 
Quick thinking, I bet it was great!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 25, 2010)

it was wonderful. should have made four times as much. i can see where this smaller version will become a main dish just for me. thanks laurie


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, msmofet, what a beautiful spread!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 26, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> Wow, msmofet, what a beautiful spread!


 Thank you Lizzie!


----------

